# Is China willing to disarm the American People?



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 29, 2012)

Here in America we have a problem with guns, we need a military force strong enough and willing to go door to door and search homes and remove all guns, do you think that the Chinese military would be willing to do this?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 29, 2012)

Not today.


----------



## idb (Oct 29, 2012)

Rct_Tsoul said:


> Here in America we have a problem with guns, we need a military force strong enough and willing to go door to door and search homes and remove all guns, do you think that the Chinese military would be willing to do this?



Who knows, Romney supports a ban on assault weapons so if he gets in he might out-source that job to the Chinese as well.


----------



## waltky (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think dat's such a hot idea...

... Granny says if dey try to take her gun...

... dey gonna have to pry it outta her cold dead hands.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 29, 2012)

Well BigReb is hiding under his bed now with a rocket launcher and a teddy bear, so I doubt the Chinese will want to knock on his door.


----------



## idb (Oct 29, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Well BigReb is hiding under his bed now with a rocket launcher and a teddy bear, so I doubt the Chinese will want to knock on his door.



Hopefully he won't get frightened and squeeze the teddy too tight.
It might squeak and give his position away.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 29, 2012)

The Chinese are not prone to be so polite they knock on doors.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 29, 2012)

The premise of the OP is questionable. 

Does the US have a problem with guns?

If so, does that NEED to be addressed by this horde of firearms seekers? Would that be a necessary approach?

Personally, I have no particular problem with firearms. Use is something else again. A firearm sitting by itself is an object. Loaded and held by a person, it becomes an event.

The idea of heavily armed men (they would have to be) going house to house to search for weapons (and anything else their power made them think they could take or report) is not one appealing to me.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 29, 2012)

> Does the US have a problem with guns?



Well, you do have a homicide rate 5 or 6 times higher than other developed nation on earth, and a gun-related homicide rate some 200 times greater than many similar nations. 

I'd call that a problem. 

Put it this way - if people were six times more likely to die of cancer in the US than they were in Germany - it would be considered a problem.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2012)

It would be simple to disarm america.  China would just stop accepting money for wide screen TV, iPhones, etc they would only accept guns in payment for the items.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 29, 2012)

So the Chinese military answer would be NO.

So moving the Caucasian Ameri-CANs to a relocation camp by trains is out of the question?

I am thinking to raise the price of petrol so high that Ameri-CANs will just have to sell them to a government liquidator just to be able to buy food, any other ideas on disarming Ameri-CA, please post below.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 29, 2012)

First, you need to precisely identify who has guns. I suggest you walk down streets proclaiming an end to the second amendment and the arrival just behind you of a force for the confiscation of firearms. You will probably get a quick idea of who is armed, though surviving to tell about it is problematic.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2012)

My plan would work.  We are already giving our jobs to china for TV, iPhones and such.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2012)

I doubt even the Chinese military would want to venture to many inner city areas


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I doubt even the Chinese military would want to venture to many inner city areas



they won't have to when they own our gummit in a couple of decades.
Our gummit will do it for them.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 29, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> though surviving to tell about it is problematic.



Yes I agree with you on that, this is why I am tring to get someone else to do it.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt even the Chinese military would want to venture to many inner city areas
> ...



When Mittens gets voted in a president he will declare bunkruptcy and move the rest of our industrial base to China.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Dec 19, 2012)

If the Chinese government and/or military is too much of a bitch to be willing to disarm the American Population in door to door raids, then what country's military would be up to the task?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 1, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > Does the US have a problem with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you do have a homicide rate 5 or 6 times higher than other developed nation on earth, and a gun-related homicide rate some 200 times greater than many similar nations.



We do?

Rate in Eastern Europe:  6.4 per 100,000.

Rate in North America:  3.9 per 100,000.

Then we can zoom in even closer.

United States:  4.2 per 100,000.
Mexico:  22.7 per 100,000.

Interesting thing, until a few months ago I lived a few miles from the deadliest city on the planet.  Juarez, where more people were murdered in a single year then all US casualties over more then 10 years in Iraq and Afghanistan combined.

Russia:  10.2 per 100,000.

And this one is rather shocking.

Greenland:  19.2 per 100,000.

Sorry, but that claim just does not add up my friend.  You should not look at the raw number, but at the _per capita_ numbers.  After all, the US is the 3 most populous country on the planet.  So if you are just looking at the number of deaths, of course it looks higher.

In 2011 it was just under 13,000, out of a population of 315 million.  Honduras had only 7,104 muders, but it's rate is 91.6 per 100,000, since their population is only a little over 8 million.

And India had almost 41,000 murders, with a rate of 3.4 per 100,000.  But with a population of over 1.2 billion, it does not look as bad.

So next time you make such claims, be prepared to back them up with facts.  Not just things you make up and hear from other sources.


----------



## waltky (Jan 23, 2013)

Will China Lay Claim To North America? ...

*DNA links Native Americans to China*
_2013-01-23  Washington - Present-day Asians and Native Americans are descended from a group of people who were already in China 40 000 years ago, according to an analysis of fossil DNA published this week._


> The genetic analysis showed that the early modern humans in Beijing had already diverged genetically from the ancestors of modern-day Europeans.  The researchers took nuclear and mitochondrial DNA from a leg bone found in the Tianyuan Cave in China in 2003.  Using this, they reconstructed the genetic profile of the leg's owner, a person who lived at a very interesting time in the history of modern humans, the researchers said in a statement on Monday.  "This individual lived during an important evolutionary transition when early modern humans, who shared certain features with earlier forms such as Neanderthals, were replacing Neanderthals and Denisovans, who later became extinct," said lead author Svante Paabo, of the Max Planck Institute for Evolutionary Anthropology.
> 
> The genetic analysis from the ancient bone showed similarities to genetic profiles from modern-day Asians and Native Americans, the researchers explained.  But the analysis showed that the early modern human near Beijing had already diverged, genetically, from the ancestors of modern Europeans.  In addition, the proportion of Neanderthal and Denisovan-DNA was no higher than that of modern-day humans in the region.
> 
> ...


----------

